# Can i stand on the roof?



## jd_boss_hogg (Aug 26, 2009)

Hi All - looking for some advice.

One of the roof bars came loose whilst on holiday (screws just vibrated out!). I've never carried anything on the roof bars, and wouldn;t have noticed until a passer-by waved us down on the mway.

Anyway, it needs fixing back on, and the others need checking. Firstly, does anyone know if i can stand on the roof ?? (Rimor europa5) or do i have to put some sort of crawl boards over the bars? I'm 110kg, and don;t want to dent it , or even fall straight through!  

Secondly, what would you recomend for replacing the screws? Just tighten them up again, or is there some sort of compound i can put on the screws to stop them vibrating out again?

cheers !


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

jd_boss_hogg said:


> Hi All - looking for some advice.
> 
> One of the roof bars came loose whilst on holiday (screws just vibrated out!). I've never carried anything on the roof bars, and wouldn;t have noticed until a passer-by waved us down on the mway. Anyway, it needs fixing back on, and the others need checking. Firstly, does anyone know if i can stand on the roof ?? (Rimor europa5) or do i have to put some sort of crawl boards over the bars? I'm 110kg, and don;t want to dent it , or even fall straight through!  Secondly, what would you recomend for replacing the screws? Just tighten them up again, or is there some sort of compound i can put on the screws to stop them vibrating out again? cheers !


Hi Boss Hogg.
I don't know your specific van but every one I have ever touched you could walk on the roof. Bear in mind vents and other equipment excluded.

But then I'm not 110kg. only 74. Should be OK on all fours.... :twisted:

Again without looking at the problem, I can only guess. I would probably use slightly fatter screws and some silicone mastic to grip and seal.

Ray.


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Hi Boss

Would agree with Ray.

I'm over 15 stone and I go on ours, but I don't go further forward than the end of the main Hab area - that is, not onto the overcab bit. That won't be very strong. :roll: 

If you are seriously concerned, use a load spreading board and keep your weight over the wardrobe walls and any other floor-to-ceiling panel that will lend support.

A squirt of something that seals and waterproofs down the screwholes and in the screw threads would be very desirable, both to waterproof and prevent them loosening again.

Dave


----------



## EJB (Aug 25, 2007)

I'm not nearly as heavy as most and I would never consider walking on the roof of any MH.
A padded ladder against the side of the MH has always allowed me to work on the whole roof.
Over time sealant goes hard and any flexing can break the seal.

Each to his or her own :wink:


----------



## LPDrifter (Aug 17, 2005)

I think you can walk on the roof of most motorhomes. I have seen
lots of people doing. I have been up roof of mine but only to 
inspect and clean the roof.

That being said I wouldn't recommend walking around on MH roof.
When I am up there to clean the roof and have a look I go on hands
and knees. This spreads my weight a bit more ( I am a pound or two shy of 15 stone)

The reason why I am reluctant to walk around much is exactly what
EJB said. You flex those panels slightly while walking about. The more
you do that the more you flex the joints which over time may 
cause a leak.

If you are not overly heavy it will probably not damage your
MH but why take the risk?


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Just a thought??

How are the roofs installed without someone walking on them?

Are roof vents, aerials, satellite dishes, solar panels etc., installed from inside the van?

Dave :wink:


----------



## EJB (Aug 25, 2007)

I've installed aerials etc with sensible ladders. It is only 3' 6" or so to the middle of the roof and few items are installed in the exact middle :wink:


----------



## peribro (Sep 6, 2009)

I have presumed that if the manufacturer didn't want me to walk on the roof then 1) they wouldn't have fitted a ladder to the back of the van and 2) they would have put a warning in the owner's handbook. I therefore take the view that if something untoward happens when I'm standing (or probably kneeling) on the roof, then it's their fault!


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

EJB said:


> I've installed aerials etc with sensible ladders. It is only 3' 6" or so to the middle of the roof and few items are installed in the exact middle :wink:


So have I Ted. 

It's much easier and safer, especially when one is not as "_bendy_" as one used to be, and the old kneecaps creak and groan quite audibly! :roll: 8O

The professionals don't though - they stroll about on the roof, and sometimes two at once if the job needs two pairs of hands. :roll:

Dave


----------



## 1302 (Apr 4, 2006)

peribro said:


> I have presumed that if the manufacturer didn't want me to walk on the roof then 1) they wouldn't have fitted a ladder to the back of the van and 2) they would have put a warning in the owner's handbook. I therefore take the view that if something untoward happens when I'm standing (or probably kneeling) on the roof, then it's their fault!


Same here - otherwise the ladder wouuld be redundant


----------



## EJB (Aug 25, 2007)

Dave,
It's simply one of my 'Never Never' rules. (Sadly I have a few} :roll:  

The professional installers don't get held to account if faults develop later. :wink:


----------

